# Leistung des Netzteils herausfinden



## Fabian H (5. Mai 2003)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die reale Leistung meines Netzteils herausfinden kann?
Also nicht auf den nicht vorhandenen Aufkleber meines NoNamenetzteils schauen, sondern durch Software-Benchmark.

Thx 4 replys


----------



## blubber (6. Mai 2003)

Hi,

ich glaube nicht, dass sich durch software herausfinden lässt, welche Leistung dein Netzteil hat, denn die Spannung an den Netzteilsteckern ist glaub immer 5 Volt, die entsprechende Leistung ziehen sich die Endgeräte selber. Entweder ist die Leistung vorhanden, oder eben nicht (was dann zu Fehlern / Abstürzen führt). Sollte ich falsch liegen, lass ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren. 

bye


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. Mai 2003)

Ich behaupte mal, das das nicht geht, aber vielleicht hilft Dir das:

Die meisten ( fast alle ) Energieversorgungsunternehmen verleihen Leistungsmesser, mit denen Du das problemlos ermitteln könntest...


----------



## blubber (6. Mai 2003)

Hi,

naja, mit einem Leistungsmesser kann er zwar die momentan abgegebene Leistung messen, aber ja nicht die maximale Leistung, die das Netzteil hergibt.

bye


----------

